# foutre le camp



## Carla Poch

Hola! Quería saber el significado en español de esa expresión, ya que está en una canción de Francoise Hardy que me gusta mucho: Ma Jeneusse fout l'camp. Tb me encantaría saber la traducción del resto de la canción! La expresión parecería ser del tipo de los idioms del inglés. Desde ya les agradezco mucho a los que respondanªª


----------



## Domtom

-
tomar / las de Villadiego, poner tierra por / en medio.


----------



## Carla Poch

Parece ser una expresión muy coloquial, no es cierto? Gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenida, *Carla*.

En esta canción de FH, *ma jeunesse fout le camp* podría traducirse por *mi juventud se esfuma*. 

Pero, quería informarte, *Carla*, que, en efecto, se trata de una expresión muy coloquial que hay que utilizar con mucha cautela porque, según el contexto, podría incluso rozar la vulgaridad.


----------



## Carla Poch

Gracias por la info. Me parece una perfecta traducción para la canción.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Un famoso poeta andaluz ya, en su tiempo, lo había expresado mucho mejor que nuestra Françoise Hardy nacional diciendo:
*Que se nos va la Pascua, mozas, que se nos va!
*Sin más.


----------



## Carla Poch

Muy lindo!! Y este poeta andaluz era...?


----------



## Paciente

Hola,
el ilustre Góngora... Pues no lo sabía, algo me sonaba de la canción de Paco Ibañez.
Eres sorprendente GURB!!!
Un saludo


----------



## Carla Poch

Hola a todos! Los ingleses tienen una linda expresión al respecto, por la negativa (que siempre es más suave):**** Pas d'anglais ici, merci. Martine (Mod...) . Pero podemos agregar al gran poeta nicaragüense con su "Juventud divino tesoro/te vas para no volver/cuando quiero llorar no lloro/y a veces lloro sin querer. Pero de ahora en más voy a adopar el Que se nos va la Pascua, mozas, que se nos va! Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Marcelot

Paciente, Carla: Me he quedado , ¿ya no se estudia Góngora?

Carla: _Foutre le camp_ es una manera vulgar (pero muy utilizada) de decir largarse, marcharse, irse.

Saludos... _en tierra, en humo, en polvo, en sombra, en nada_ (es un soneto de Góngora ).


----------



## Carla Poch

Marcelot, hola. No conocía yo el poema de las mozuelas loquillas y confiadas, pero si el soneto que termina con esa maravillosa y terrible gradación de sustantivos. Gracias por recordarmelo pues lo tenía olvidado!!


----------



## Arzak

En la novela de Pergaud "La guerre des boutons" se lee a los niños gritar "fous le camp !", cuando ordenan a un niño del otro bando, derrotado en batalla y privado de todos sus botones, a retirarse corriendo. 
Nunca me he animado a usar esa expresión porque la creía muy arcaica... la novela es de la primera década del siglo XX


----------



## Paciente

Hola arza,
la expresión no me parece nada arcáica, aunque quizá se use menos que "dégage" o otras expresiones más "argóticas"...
En este caso la traduciría "lárgate" o algo en el estilo.
Nos vemos


----------



## esteban

Para tratar de conservar el mismo tono coloquial, se podría optar por algo tipo:

ma jeunesse fout l´camp <=> mi juventud se va a la porra

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Alejandro Díaz-Caro

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos  unidos​Hola,

Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir esta frase?

"France, ton droit d'asile fout le camp !"

Yo la entiendo algo así como "Francia, tu derecho de asilo es una mentira". Alguien me puede confirmar o darme una traducción más certera?

Muchas gracias,
Alejandro


----------



## Paciente

Hola Alejandro,

no significa "es una mentira" sino que antes funcionaba bien pero ya no...
Ahora no me viene una expresión en mente, pero puedes elegir una en las que están más arriba.
Nos vemos


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con Paciente. Si quieres que resulte más "natural", puedes poner: ¡Francia, el derecho de asilo se te está yendo a la porra! (o a tomar por saco, pero igual resulta demasiado coloquial, o incluso vulgar).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La proposición de Víctor (post 4) me parece perfecta:
- se esfuma

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alejandro Díaz-Caro

Bien, estoy pensando una buena traducción a "argentino". Si es en tono vulgar, yo diría "tu derecho de asilo se está yendo a la bosta" (no usamos "a la porra" en Argentina, pero supongo que significa lo mismo).
Si la idea es que no sea vulgar, podría ser algo como "tu dereho de asilo está desapareciendo".

No me quedó claro... es vulgar o no?


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hombre, lo de "foutre le camp" no es muy refinado que digamos. Yo diría que es bastante coloquial (y lo realmente vulgar sería "dégager"). En principio, no es una expresión que vayas a utilizar cuando hablas con un superior (a menos que tengas confianza).
Lo que sí es cierto es que "esfumarse" está muy bien, pero no pertenece al mismo registro de lengua que "foutre le camp". Así que "se está yendo a la bosta" quizás sea más apropiado o, si no, también se me acaba de ocurrir "se está yendo al traste" (pero no sé si lo utilizáis en Argentina).


----------



## Alejandro Díaz-Caro

Genial, gracias! No, no utilizamos "yendo al traste" en Argentina e "irse a la bosta" no es "tan" vulgar (es coloquial y muy normal entre amigos y familiares). "Irse a la mierda" es un poquito más vulgar, pero muy (MUY) utilizado en Argentina también.


----------



## Pinairun

Alejandro Díaz-Caro said:


> Genial, gracias! No, no utilizamos "yendo al traste" en Argentina e "irse a la bosta" no es "tan" vulgar (es coloquial y muy normal entre amigos y familiares). "Irse a la mierda" es un poquito más vulgar, pero muy (MUY) utilizado en Argentina también.


 

También podemos decir que _se ha ido al garete_ (fracasar o malograrse algo), una expresión que ─aunque coloquial─ no es vulgar.

Un saludo


----------



## Fervellasverzas

¡Ah, vale! Pues "irse al traste" sí que se utiliza bastante en la Península. Es coloquial pero no vulgar. Lo de "irse a la mierda" me parece que es común a todos los hispanófonos 
De nada y hasta otra por ahí.


----------



## potoherrera

Hablando de la decadencia de la civilización burguesa que se muestra en El ángel exterminador de Buñuel, el crítico Georges Sadoul escribe: "... est une attaque metaphorique contre un monde dont "le café fout le camp"...". He visto otros casos en el foro del uso de esa locución pero no relacionada con el café... Gracias por la iluminación


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De nuevo te lo repetimos: Necesitamos la frase original ENTERA y que nos resumas lo que pasa (contexto). Norma 3. Porque así, sin más frase, no quiere decir gran cosa...

Gracias.

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## potoherrera

El contexto es lo que te pongo antes. La frase completa es :"Le théme commun à ces trois films est une attaque métaphorique contre un monde dont "le café fout le camp" et qui se dit: "Aprés moi le déluge". Merci


----------



## Paquita

Le/la * fout le camp...
https://www.google.fr/search?q="le+...Hemn0AX_7IGACg&start=10&sa=N&biw=1024&bih=635

https://www.google.fr/search?q="la+...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=T49oU6HWKYnf8gfph4GQCg

Esta expresión se usa para decir que ya no hay * como antes.

Como no sabemos el contexto preciso (lo que das es muy vago, hablas de una peli y la frase de tres, no aclaras por qué hablan de café, si el bar o la bebida...ni quién dice "après moi..") no podemos darte  explicación válida y menos aún posible traducción.

Ten en cuenta que más precisa eres en tus preguntas, más lo seremos en nuestras respuestas. No podemos crear algo con nada.


----------



## potoherrera

cuando no se precisa más es que no se puede; no es literatura, es una crítica de cine en la que se usan frases hechas de vez en cuando y el contexto varía en función de lo que se critica; la idea es que Buñuel en esa película fustiga a la clase dirigente de la sociedad y a su decadencia , es decir a ese tipo de gente altoburguesa que piensa que es tan imprescindible que después de ellos vendrá el fin del mundo; respecto al café ya te digo que no hay contexto es otra frase hecha del estilo de las españolas que significan lo mismo independientemente del contexto: la idea es que se critica a un mundo cuyo "café se agua" o se va al traste, pero claro me gustaría algo más preciso, si es que existe en francés.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Primero, coloco aquí el enlace a dicha crítica cinematográfica:
http://site-image.eu/wordpress/film/ange-exterminateur-l/#mise-en-scene

No queda muy claro ya que "café" tiene varios sentidos, y también podría ser:
*a)**Vieilli.Réunion mondaine où on boit du café et d'autres boissons 
b) [À la fin d'un repas] Le moment où l'on prend le café (cf. supra A 2) 
*http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/café




> respecto al café ya te digo que no hay contexto es otra frase hecha del estilo de las españolas que significan lo mismo independientemente del contexto: la idea es que se critica a un mundo cuyo "café se agua" o se va al traste, pero claro me gustaría algo más preciso, si es que existe en francés.




No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Y si solo tiene un significado, entonces solo tendrá una traducción (con sus variantes en cuanto a forma de expresarlo). Este hilo ya te daría la solución... y no parece ser así. Según lo que represente este "café", supongo que tendrás que darle una traducción adaptada al caso, entonces al contexto.. Pero para ello hay que ver la película de Buñuel.

Gévy


----------



## potoherrera

gracias por la información (desconocía esa página). Cuando digo que debe tener una significación independiente me refiero a "fout le camp", ya sé que "café" es quien tiene que darle el matiz


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Tampoco me parece a mí frase hecha, por lo menos no la conozco.
Al ser Buñuel quien es (es decir, intelectual españolpensé que se refería a las tertulias tan españolas como en el café Gijón, de su juventud.
, 
Buscando en Internet, caigo en este artículo que parece apuntar en este sentido:


> Mais la mode des cafés philosophiques a essaimé et donné naissance à des  foules de cafés de tous types : littéraires, scientifiques,  artistiques. Le terme café est devenu synonyme de conversation un peu  informelle dans un cadre convivial.


Podría traducirse por:
- Ya no hay tertulias
o
- sobremesas

Sin garantía.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## potoherrera

no está mal esa idea,pero hay que tener en cuenta que quien la escribe es Georges Sadoul interpretando la intención de BUñuel de ir contra el mundo dela burguesía y su degeneración moral cuyo "le café fout le camp" et qui se dit: "Aprés moi le déluge". Gracias de todas maneras


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sin ánimo de insistir, si lees el artículo que te proporciono enterito, verás que corresponde a _tertulia_ y el hecho de que se asocie a _Aprés moi le déluge_, lo entiendo como que el mundo de la brguesía ya no le busca sentido a la vida (temas de sociedad o filosóficos en general) sino que vive la vida tal como se presenta y se aprovecha de su situación de privilegiados. Supongo en en los cafés/tertulias se cocían los cambios por venir (como en el café Musain de Les Misérables).

Peo espera más opiniones al respecto.


----------



## potoherrera

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sin ánimo de insistir, si lees el artículo que te proporciono enterito, verás que corresponde a _tertulia_ y el hecho de que se asocie a _Aprés moi le déluge_, lo entiendo como que el mundo de la brguesía ya no le busca sentido a la vida (temas de sociedad o filosóficos en general) sino que vive la vida tal como se presenta y se aprovecha de su situación de privilegiados. Supongo en en los cafés/tertulias se cocían los cambios por venir (como en el café Musain de Les Misérables).
> 
> Peo espera más opiniones al respecto.


----------



## potoherrera

Lo siento pero no van por ahí los tiros. He estado mirando el origen de la frase y como sospechaba se trata de una frase hecha atribuida a Madame du Barry. Copio lo que pone en la wikipedia francesa:  "Ainsi celle-ci, rapportée par Mathieu-François Pidansat de Mairobert :  le surnom que Madame du Barry donnait à son royal amant était _La France_.  Un beau matin de 1773, le roi, qui ne dédaignait pas de préparer  lui-même son café, le laissa s'échapper, s’attirant alors cette  apostrophe de la favorite : _Hé, La France ! Ton café fout le camp !_...  ce qui était de très mauvais goût (voire une insolence envers la  majesté royale) après la perte des colonies, en 1763, au terme de la guerre de Sept Ans. En fait, Madame du Barry s'adressait à son valet de pied, nommé _La France_ à cause de sa région d'origine, l’Île-de-France24". Y consultando varias páginas por el estilo se llega a la conclusión de que es algo así (en español) como "tu café se ha fastidiado" (por no decir otras palabras más vulgares) pues entonces el café tenía una elaboración muy complicada tal y como se desprende de este otro texto en http://www.etaletaculture.fr/histoire/anecdote-historique-lorigine-de-lexpression-tout-fout-lcamp/
"L’expression aurait donc été prononcée le 20 mars 1773 par la comtesse  du Barry, maîtresse du roi Louis XV. Le café est alors un breuvage au  raffinement extrême, apprécié par la seule élite qui a les moyens de  s’en offrir. Nous qui sommes aujourd’hui habitués à obtenir une bonne  tasse de café quasi-instantanément après seulement quelques opérations  basiques, on peine à imaginer le mode opératoire laborieux qui a cours  au XVIIIe siècle… Les grains de café doivent d’abord être torréfiés à la  main dans une poêle puis moulus à l’huile de coude. Une fois réduit en  poudre, le café doit ensuite être infusé 10 fois de suite dans de l’eau  frissonnante. Et gare aux étourdis, car, selon le vieil adage, *café bouillu, café foutu!* Puis recommencez l’opération du début pour chaque nouvelle tasse…".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

¡No recordaba esta anécdota! Gracias por recordármela.
Falté de reflejos y eso que el _diluvio_ daba una pista.

Pero no siento la equivocación, así tenemos la explicación 

Y no estoy de acuerdo con la WIKI cuando habla del siglo XVIII para la elaboración del café, yo conocí esta manera de hacer el café .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## potoherrera

Mil perdones, pero uno no tiene ciencia infusa; yo todos los días estoy aprendiendo gracias a que no parto de un saber absoluto preestablecido. Además a veces la solución está en lo más sencillo: buscar en google, tal cual lo que se precisa, como ha sido este el caso. No obstante, gracias por sus desvelos y disculpas por no haber sabido proporcionarle antes toda la informacion: a base de equivocarme es posible que alguna vez lo haga bien.


----------



## El Gatucu

Hola,

¿Hasta qué punto se puede considerar "foutre le camp" una expresión vulgar? Me choca que un cantante como Alain Barrière, en una canción de 1964, "Ma Vie", una balada impoluta (y muy bonita, por cierto) que es la antítesis de la chabacanería, la emplee, pero es así:

_Ma vie 
J'en ai vu des amants 
Ma vie 
L'amour ça fout le camp_

Entonces, ¿Es o no es vulgar?


----------



## Paquita

Lo fue, pero ahora...
Y una cosa es decir "l'amour, ça fout le camp" y otra que* yo te* diga: "Fous le camp !"
Cuestión de tono y contexto...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El Gatucu said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Hasta qué punto se puede considerar "foutre le camp" una expresión vulgar? Me choca que un cantante como Alain Barrière, en una canción de 1964, "Ma Vie", una balada impoluta (y muy bonita, por cierto) que es la antítesis de la chabacanería, la emplee, pero es así:
> 
> _Ma vie
> J'en ai vu des amants
> Ma vie
> L'amour ça fout le camp_
> 
> Entonces, ¿Es o no es vulgar?



La respuesta a esa pregunta es: *sí, pero no...*

Para explicarlo, debemos partir de la base que, en su origen, el verbo *foutre *es bastaaante vulgar. No hay más que ver que, en su acepción original, uno de sus sinónimos más cercanos es *baiser*, es decir, en román paladín bien castizo, *follar*, *joder* (además de *besar*, en escasos casos...).

Ahora bien, el alcance de su vulgaridad depende, una vez más, del contexto o del tono que se emplee, como bien dice *Paquita*. Se podría decir que -como por cierto, el verbo *joder *y sus derivados- es un vulgarismo tan vulgarizado que, en muchos casos, deja de ser vulgar. Así, podemos decir que en "*l'amour, ça fout le camp*" o en "*ma jeunesse fout le camp*", la acepción utilizada es tan poco vulgar que incluso, si se me permite, puede ser poética y casi romántica... En el otro extremo, está la popularísima expresión "*va te faire foutre!*" cuyo equivalente es "*¡que te jodan!*". La mala noticia para los no-francófonos es que, entre esos dos usos, hay un gran número de expresiones y de giros que, ante la duda, recomiendo evitar. De la misma manera, también recomiendo no ofenderse siempre que se oigan.

La buena noticia es que, para más detalles, se puede consultar el diccionario de la casa y el CNRTL, además del presente y de otros hilos.


----------

